# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  تفريغ نصي(وما لنا ألَّا نتوكل على الله)خطبة الجمعة للشيخ محمد حسان

## صمت النبلاء

*إن   الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله تعالى من شرور أنفسنا   وسيئات أعمالنا من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ اتَّقُواْ اللّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلاَ تَمُوتُنَّ إِلَّا وَأَنتُم مُّسْلِمُونَ(102)}آل عمران.{يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاء ًوَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا(1)}النساء. {يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَقُولُوا قَوْلاً سَدِيداً (70)يُصْلِحْ لَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَقَدْ فَازَ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً(71)} الأحزاب

 أما بعد..
 فإن   أصدق الحديث كتاب الله تعالى وخير الهدي هدي نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في   النار.
 حياكم   الله جميعاً أيها الإخوة الفضلاء الأعزاء وأيتها الأخوات الفاضلات وطبتم   وطاب سعيكم وممشاكم وتبوأتم جميعاً من الجنة منزلاً وأسال الله الحليم   الكريم جل وعلا الذي جمعني بحضراتكم في هذا البيت العامر على طاعته أن   يجمعنا في الآخرة مع سيد الدعاة وإمام النبيين في جنته ودار مقامته إنه ولي   ذلك ومولاه
 أحبتي في الله
 ((وما لنا ألَّا نتوكل على الله))
 هذا هو عنوان لقاءنا مع حضراتكم في هذا اليوم الكريم المبارك.
 فلا يخفى على أحد ما تمر به مصرنا من أزمات.
 من أزمات أخلاقية وأمنية واقتصادية واجتماعية.
 وأنا   أكرر القول دائماً بأنه لا ينبغي أن يكون العلماء والدعاة إلى الله جل   وعلا بطرحهم الدعوى والعلمي في جانب وأن تكون الأمة بمشكلاتها وأزماتها في   جانب آخر.
 لا شك أن من أخطر الأزمات التي تهدد بلدنا في هذه الأيام الأزمة الاقتصادية ومصر تتعرض بالفعل لأزمة حقيقية وليست مفتعلة.
 ويجب   أن يعلم كل مسلم وكل مصري أن هذه الأزمة لا يمكن على الإطلاق أن تتخلص   بلدنا منها إلا إن صدقنا التوكل على الله جل وعلا وأخذنا بالأسباب وأحيينا   من جديد قيمة العمل.
 لقد نظّرنا كثيرا وجادلنا طويلا وبلدنا لا تبنى بالجدال والمراء وإنما تبنى بالعمل والبناء.
 لقد تكلم أهل مصر طيلة العام الماضي كلاماً يكفي لألف سنة قادمة. 
 لكن آن الأوان أن نتوقف قليلاً عن الجدال والتشكيك والمراء وأن نبدأ العمل والبناء بتحقيق التوكل الحق على رب الأرض والسماء.
  فمصر ليست فقيرة ولم يُصب أهلها ببخل قط بل أصيب أهل مصر بأزمة ثقة.
 لا تحتاج مصر إلى معونة من أحد ولا إلى عطاء من أحد, لكنها في حاجة دائمة إلى عون الواحد الأحد وإلى عطاء شبابها وأهلها.
 فما أكثر الشرفاء في مصر .
 بل أقولها لله إن الأصل في أهل مصر هم الشرفاء وهم الأطهار.
 فلنحاسب المفسدين محاسبة عادلة بلا ظلم ولا تشفٍ ولنمد أيدينا جميعاً إلى الشرفاء وهم الأصل في أهل مصر لنعيد من جديد هذا البناء.
 تعالوا بنا اليوم لنتحدث عن حقيقة التوكل فالتوكل على الله ليست دروشة وليست مجرد كلمة يرددها عالم أو داعية إلى الله جل وعلا.
    بل التوكل على الله منهج متكامل إن فهم أهل مصر حقيقة التوكل على الله،   على مراد الله وعلى مراد سيدنا رسول الله والله الذي لا إله غيره لصرنا من   أغنى الخلق في الأرض  ومن أسعد الناس في الآخرة {يَوْمَ لا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلا بَنُونَ(88)إِلاَّ مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ(89)}الشعراء.
 أحبابي ما هو التوكل لغة واصطلاحاً؟
 فأنا أحب أن أؤصل الموضوع الذي سنتحدث لننطلق انطلاقة راشدة واضحة بينة.
  التوكل هو مصدر توكل يتوكل والاسم التُكلان وهو مأخوذ من مادة وكل التي تدل على اعتماد على الغير.
 فالتوكل هو إظهار العجز في الأمر كله والاعتماد على الله في الأمر كله.
 تدبر معي..
  التوكل هو إظهار العجز في الأمر كله والاعتماد على الله في الأمر كله.
 المتوكل لا يرى نفسه أبداً.
 ولا يرى في نفسه الأنا
 فأعظم دواء لما نحن فيه أن تطهر النفس من رؤية النفس.
 هل تدبرت؟!!
 أعظم دواء لما نحن فيه أن تطهر النفس من رؤية النفس.
 لو تحدث أي متحدث يتحدث في مصر الآن وقد طهر نفسه من رؤية نفسه ما رأينا هذه المشكلات لو استعلى   كل متحدث عن الأنا عن الحزب الذي ينتسب إليه عن الجماعة التي ينتمي لها  عن  مصلحته الشخصية أو الفئوية وقدم مصلحة مصر. ما رأينا هذه الأزمات   والاختناقات.
 فتطهير النفس من رؤية النفس أعظم دواء ناجع لكل مشكلة يمر بها المجتمع على المستوى الفردي وعلى المستوى الجماعي.
 التوكل: إظهار العجز في الأمر كله والاعتماد على الله في الأمر كله.
 لا ينبغي أن نعتمد على شرق أو غرب ولا ينبغي أن نعتمد على أحد من الخلق بل يجب أن نعتمد على خالق الخلق.
 اسمع مني..
 بل   يجب أن نعتمد على خالق الخلق الذي يرزق كل الخلق ولا ينسى أن يرزق الكفار   أفيرزق ربنا الكفار وينسى أن يرزق من وحد العزيز الغفار؟!
 يا للعجب ويا للعيب.
 التوكل يا أحبابي هو صدق اعتماد القلب على الله.
 الله..
 كلمات تكتب بأغلى من ماء الذهب لشيخي ابن القيم لله دره.
 التوكل هو صدق اعتماد القلب على الله مع الأخذ بالأسباب ولا تعارض بين هذا وبين من قال إن التوكل لا يتم إلا برفض الأسباب.
 لا تعارض.
 كيف يا رجل لا تعارض وأنت تقول الآن صدق اعتماد القلب على الله مع الأخذ بالأسباب كيف لا يتعارض هذا مع قول من قال من أهل التحقيق: (التوكل لا يتحقق إلا برفض الأسباب).
 نعم لا تعارض.
 فالمراد رفض الأسباب عن القلب فهو المتوكل مقطوع عنها متصل بها.
 مقطوع عنها بقلبه متصل بها بجوارحه.
 لا تعارض.
 مقطوع   عن الأسباب بقلبه بمعنى أنه يتوكل على الله يأخذ بالأسباب ويعلق قلبه   بمسبب الأسباب لا بالأسباب لأنه على يقين أن الأسباب وحدها لا تضر ولا تنفع   ولا ترزق ولا تمنع إلا بأمر مسبب الأسباب جل وعلا.
 فلا   تعارض فالمتوكل منقطع عن الأسباب بقلبه لأن قلبه معلق بمسبب الأسباب لا   بالأسباب ومتصل بالأسباب بجوارحه لأنه متعبد من الله بالأخذ بالأسباب.
 قال الإمام الشاطبي رحمه الله تعالى: (الأخذ بالأسباب واجب أوجبه الله على الأمة).
 وقال سهل بن عبد الله ألتستري: (الأخذ   بالأسباب سنة النبي والتوكل على الله حال النبي فمن طعن في الأسباب فقد   طعن في السنة ومن طعن في التوكل فقد طعن في الإيمان فمن كان على حال النبي   فلا يتركن سنة النبي).
 كلام غالي
 من طعن في الأسباب فقد طعن في السنة ومن طعن في التوكل فقد طعن في الإيمان
 فالأخذ بالأسباب سنة النبي وهو سيد المتوكلين. 
 قاتل بين درعيه.
 معقول هو النبي خايف من الموت يقاتل بين دراعين !
 هذا هو الأخذ بالأسباب. هذا هو التوكل وهو سيد المتوكلين.
    قاتل بين درعيه وأخذ الزاد معه وهو مسافر وادخر القوت لأهله سنة وفي   الهجرة اتخذ  دليلا مشرك على دين قومه ليدله على اقصر طريق من مكة إلى   المدينة وهو الذي هدى الله به كل العالمين.
 أخذ بالأسباب فهذا لا يتنافى مع التوكل .
 فالتوكل على الله اخذ بالأسباب مع صدق اعتماد القلب على الله جل وعلا.
 من طعن في الأسباب فقد طعن في السنة ومن طعن في التوكل فقد طعن في الإيمان.
 فالأخذ   بالأسباب سنة النبي والتوكل على الله حال النبي فمن كان على حال النبي أي   في التوكل فلا يتركن السنة النبي أي في الأخذ بالأسباب.
 فعلى امتنا أن تأخذ بالأسباب.
 على شبابنا أن يأخذ بالأسباب.
 أنا أتألم غاية الألم حينما نتغنى بأننا نركب الآن أفخم السيارات ونحن إلى اللحظة لا نحسن أن نصنع دراجة ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله.
 شبابنا   ليس أقل من شباب اليابان وليس أقل من شباب كوريا وليس أقل من شباب إيران   وليس أقل من شباب تركيا وليس أقل من شباب إندونيسيا وليس أقل من شباب   أمريكا.
 بل شبابنا هو الشباب المتوضئ الطاهر الذي أبهر العالم كله 
 نريد من شبابنا أن يبهر العالم مرة أخرى بعمله بإنتاجه بعطائه بتفوقه بالأخذ بأسباب الإبداع والتقدم والرقي والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة.
 {وَقُلِ اعْمَلُواْ فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ..(105)}التوبة.
 ابذل ما استطعت ولا تتهم غيرك بل إن رأيت نقصاً عند أخيك فسد له نقصه وأتمم له عمله.
  أيها الناقد أعمال الورى هل أريت الناس ماذا نعمل؟
 لا تقل عن عمل ذا ناقص جيء بأوفى ثم قل ذا أكملُ 
 إن يغب عن ليل صار قمر فحرام أن يلام المشعل
 ابذل ما استطعت ولا تنتقص قدري ولا انتقص جهدك بل تعالوا لنتكامل.
 وأنا أدعو دائماً وأقول تكاملوا ولا تتآكلوا فمصر تتسع للجميع.
 ومصر تتسع لغرس كل مصري صادق ولزرع كل وطني متجرد مخلص.
 بل وأرض الدعوة تتسع للجميع لا حرج على الإطلاق أن يتحرك كل العلماء وأن يجتهد كل الدعاة بحسب ما فتح الله على كل واحد منهم.
 فتعالوا بنا لنتكامل بدلاً من هذا التآكل الذي لا يُرضي رباً ولا يبني بلداً.
 وأسأل الله أن يرزقني وإياكم التجرد والإخلاص إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.

 

 

 

 

 
يتبع إن شاء الله*

----------


## صمت النبلاء

*  إذن التوكل أيها الأفاضل هو..
اسمع مني هذه الكلمات الجميلة ومن بركة العلم أن ننسبه لأهله فهذا من نفيس شيخي ابن القيم أيضاً لله دره قال: (التوكل هو جماع الإيمان وهو نهاية تحقيق التوحيد).
يا إلهي !
أسألكم بالله تدبروا هاتين الفقرتين الجميلتين الجليلتين.
(التوكل هو جماع الإيمان وهو نهاية تحقيق التوحيد).
لذا لا تعجب إذا علمت أن الله العزيز الحميد قد أمر نبينا محرر العبيد   بتحقيق التوكل عليه في كثير من آيات القرآن التي تحتاج منا إلى تفسير بل   مزيد
فقال سبحانه وتعالى لحبيبنا:{وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لا يَمُوتُ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِهِ(58)}الفرقان.
أذكر أهل مصر أيضاً بهذا الأمر الرباني لحبيبنا النبي.
يا أهل مصر توكلوا على الله الحي الذي لا يموت وسبحوا بحمده.
احمدوا الله على ما أنعم به علينا وتفضل واشكروه يزدكم.
{وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ  ..(7)}إبراهيم.
لا تقابلوا النعم بالجحود والنكران.
لا تقابلوا النعم بالذنوب والعصيان.
بل قابلوا النعم بالحمد والشكران.
إذا كنت في نعمة فارعها فإن الذنوب تزيل النعم
وصنها بطاعة رب العباد فإن الإله سريع النقم
رأيت الذنوب تميت القلوب
وقد يورث الذل إدمانها
وترك الذنوب حياة القلوب وخير لنفسك عصيانها.
{وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ الَّذِي لا يَمُوتُ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِهِ(58)}الفرقان.
وقال جل وعلالحبيبنا صلى الله عليه سلم:{وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلا(3)}الأحزاب.
فالوكيل من أسماء الله جل وعلا.
خلي بال حضرتك..
والمتوكل من أسماء المصطفى.
معلومة جميلة ولطيفة رقراقة.
الوكيل اسم من أسماء الله جل وعلا ما معنى الوكيل؟
الوكيل: هو الذي تكفل بخلقه وعباده إيجاداً وإمداداً وخلقاً وتدبيراً وهداية وتقديراً.
والمتوكل هو المصطفى اسم من أسمائه.
ما دليلك يا رجل؟
ما رواه البخاري وغيره عن عطاء بن يسار قال لقيت عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما فقلت لهم: حدثني بصفة رسول الله في التوراة. فقال: اجل والله إنه لموصوف في التوراة ببعض صفته في القرآن.
اسمع..
(يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا وحرزا للأميين أنت عبدي ورسولي سميتك المتوكل).
صلى الله على المتوكل
(أنت عبدي ورسولي سميتك المتوكل ليس بفظ ولا غليظ ولا   سخاب في الأسواق ولا يتبع السيئة بالسيئة ولكن يعفوا ويصفح ولن اقبضه حتى   أقيم به الملة العوجاء بأن يقولوا لا إله إلا الله وحتى أفتح به أعين  عميا  وأذانا صم وقلوب غلفى).
فالله هو الوكيل ورسول الله هو المتوكل.
{وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلا(3)}الأحزاب.
وقال له جل وعلا:{فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِي  نَ..(159)}آل عمران.
وقال جل وعلا لحبيبنا:{فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّكَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ الْمُبِينِ(79)}النمل.
وأثنى على أنبيائه ورسله الذين قالوا:{وَمَا لَنَا   أَلاَّ نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانَا سُبُلَنَا   وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلَى مَا آذَيْتُمُونَا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ   الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ(12)}إبراهيم.
وأثنى على أصحاب نبيه الذين حققوا التوكل {الَّذِينَ   قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُواْ لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ   فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ   (173) فَانقَلَبُواْ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَّمْ  يَمْسَسْهُمْ  سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُواْ رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ  عَظِيمٍ(174)}آل عمران.
ما أكثر الآيات..
لذا أمر الله المؤمنين بما أمر به سيد المرسلين فقال جل وعلا:{وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ(5  1)}التوبة.
امر لام الأمر لام الإلزام لام الإيجاب {وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ(5  1)}التوبة
بل وجعل التوكل ثمرة للإيمان تدبروا هذه الآيات وتفكروا فيها أيها الأكارم.
جعل الله التوكل ثمرة لتحقيق الإيمان.
لو سألت أين التوكل ففتش أولاً عن الإيمان إن ضاع الإيمان ضاع التوكل وإن ضعف الإيمان ضعف التوكل وإن حُقق الإيمان وجُد التوكل
قال جل وعلا:{وَعَلَى اللّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ(23)}المائدة.

يتبع إن شاء الله  


*

----------


## صمت النبلاء

*  هل تعلم حبيبي في الله..
أن التوكل على الله جل علاه يدخل صاحبه الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب؟.
يا إلهي..
أنا سأعود إلى ثمرة التوكل في الدنيا الآن لكنني أريد أن أحلق بكم إلى   السماء عالية اللهم اجعلنا وإياكم من أهل الجنة ومن أصحاب الرضا.
هل تعلم أن تحقيق التوكل يُدخل صاحبه الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب؟ اللهم اجعلنا منهم.
ما دليلك؟
ما رواه البخاري ومسلم وغيرهما من حديث بن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[عُرضت على الأمم] متى عرضت الأمم على سيد الخلق وحبيب الحق؟
عُرضت عليه كما ثبت في سنن الترمذي بسند حسن ليلة الإسراء والمعراج فأطلع الله نبيه على أعداد كل أمة من الأمم تدخل الجنة.
النبي على علم بأعداد كل أمة من الأمم ممن سيدخلون الجنة
[عُرضت علي الأمم فرأيت النبي ومعه الرهط ما دون العشرة ورأيت النبي ومعه الرجل والرجلان ورأيت النبي وليس معه أحد].
عاوز حضرتك تتصور أمة طويلة عريضة كبيرة يبعث الله فيها نبي كريم من   أنبيائه فيدعوا هذا النبي الكريم أمته فلا يؤمن من أفراد هذه الأمة بهذا   النبي الكريم أحد فتدخل كل هذه الأمة النار ويدخل نبيها وحده الجنة.
هذا معنى [رأيت النبي ومعه الرهط ورأيت النبي ومعه الرجل والرجلان ورأيت النبي أي في طريقه إلى الجنة وليس معه أحد]
طب فين الأمة أين الأمة المحمدية الميمونة قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:[فرُفع لي سواد عظيم] يعني رأيت كوكبة عظيمة وخلقاً كبيراً يدخلون الجنة. [فقلت إنهم أمتى. فقيل لي: هذا موسى وقومه].
أين الأمة المحمدية يقول:[فقيل لي أنظر ولكن انظر إلى   الأفق. قال: فنظرت فإذا سواد عظيم ثم قيل لي أنظر إلى الأفق الآخر. قال:   فنظرت فإذا سواد عظيم فقيل لي هذه أمتك ومعهم سبعون ألف يدخلون الجنة بغير   حساب ولا عذاب].
ثم قام النبي فنهض ودخل منزله فخاض الصحابة في أولئك أي الذين يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب. فقال بعضهم: لعلهم الذين صحبوا رسول الله وقال فريق آخر لعلهم الذين ولدوا في الإسلام ولم يشركوا بالله شيئاً وقالوا كلاماً قريباً من هذا فخرج النبي عليهم فرآهم يتحدثون فقال: ما الذي تتحدثون فيه أو تخوضون فيه؟ فقالوا الصحابة: أولئك أي ذكرت أنهم يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: إنهم الذين لا يسترقون ولا يكتوون ولا يتطيرون..اسمع..وعلى ربهم يتوكلون]
لا يسترقون: يعني لا يطلبون الرقية من احد لصدق توكلهم على الواحد الأحد لكنهم لا يمنعون أي أحد للتقدم لرقيتهم دون طلب منهم فلا حرج.
فلقد رُقي المصطفى دون طلب منه وهو سيد المتوكلين على الله لكنهم لا يطلبون من أحد [لا يسترقون ولا يكتوون]لا يطلبون أيضاً من أحد [ولا يتطيرون]لا يتشاءمون وإنما حققوا هذا كله لصدق توكلهم على الله جل وعلا [وعلى ربهم يتوكلون] فصدق التوكل على الله وتحقيق التوكل يُدخل صاحبه الجنة بغير حساب ولا عذاب.
في رواية الصحيحين من حديث أبي هريرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[يدخل الجنة من أمتي زمرة تضيء وجوههم إضاءة القمر في ليلة البدر].
في رواية أحمد بسند حسنه الحافظ بن حجر وصححه الشيخ الألباني بشواهده من حديث أبي هريرة أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:[سألت ربي فوعدني أن يدخل الجنة من أمتي سبعين ألفاً على صورة القمر في ليلة البدر فاستزدت ربي عز وجل فزادني مع كل ألف سبعين ألف فكبر عمر فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: ثم يحفي ربي بكفيه ثلاث حفيات فكبر عمر فقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: وأن السبعين الألف الأول يشفعهم الله في آبائهم وأمهاتهم وعشائرهم وإني لأرجو أن تكون أمتي أدنى الحفاوات الأواخر].   اللهم صلى وسلم وزد وبارك على نبينا محمد على الرحمة المهداة والنعمة   المزداه وأسأل الله عز وجل أن لا يحرمنا شفاعته وأن يحشرنا معه وأن يرزقنا   صحبته في الفردوس الأعلى إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
إذن صدق التوكل على الله أيها الأفاضل يوصل العبد إلى الجنة بغير حساب ولا سابقة عذاب.
أما إن أردنا السعادة في الدنيا والغنى والعزة والكرامة فعلينا أن نحقق التوكل.
وقد أصلت وقلت إن التوكل صدق اعتماد القلب على الله مع الأخذ بالأسباب.
فليبدع كل مسلم في مكانه في مكان إنتاجه في موطن عمله لنبني بلدنا ولننهض بأمتنا وتعجبني عبارة شيخنا الشعراوي غفر الله لنا وله: (لن تكون كلمتنا من رأسنا إلا إذا كانت من فأسنا).
نريد أن نعمل .. نريد أن نبدع .. نريد أن ننتج ..
نريد أن ننهض بهذا البلد الأبي الشامخ بالتوكل أن نعلق قلوبنا بالله لا   بشرق ولا بغرب وأن نعمل وأن نبدع وأن نتحرك وأن نهدأ قليلاً وأن نتوقف عن   الكلام طويلاً.
اسمع للنبي الصادق روى الإمام أحمد في مسنده والترمذي في سننه وغيرهما بسند   صحيح أن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم:[لو أنكم توكلون على الله حق توكله لرزقكم كما يرزق الطير تغدوا خماصاً وتروح بطاناً].
تغدو: تخرج، تسعى ، تعمل.
يا رجل..!
الطير تخرج تبحث عن رزقها وأنت لا زلت نائما لم تصلي الفجر!
عجبت لمن ضيع صلاة الصبح كيف يُرزق
عجبت والله لمن ضيع صلاة الفجر كيف يرزق.
ما أحلم الرزاق ما أحلمه
الطير تأخذ بالأسباب
نعم تغدوا يعني تخرج من عشها من أكنانها تخرج تسعى تبحث عن الرزق
اسعى ابحث
ليس بالضرورة يا ولدي الغالي
أخاطب أبنائي الأعزاء
ليس بالضرورة أن تحصل على عمل يتفق مع شهادتك أو مع رغبتك
قد يتأخر عنك هذا العمل ليس معنى ذلك أن تكف عن العمل حتى تجد ما تريده لن تحصل عمل بتفصيل على مقاسك الذي تريده إلا إذا شاء ربي
فاعمل في أي عمل حلال طيب مشروع لتغني نفسك ولترفع العبء عن كاهل والدك   وأسرتك ولتعز بلدك ولو براتب أقل مما ترجوه أو تصبوا إليه المهم أن تسعى أن   تغدو [تغدو خماصا] أي تغدوا وهي فارغة البطون وتروح يا إلهي كأنها سعت طوال النهار لأن الروحة
آخر النهار ظلت الطير تسعى طوال النهار على الرزق تغدوا خماصاً وتروح بطاناً
النهاردة إحنا بنقول إديهم على قد فلوسهم
البلد بلدنا ليست بلد أحد إن استطعت أنت أن تعمل ساعة العمل بجد ورجولة وأن   تزيد ساعة من عندك لله ثم لمصر فاعمل وأجرك على من لا يضيع عنده الأجر   ادخر هناك وربي الكعبة ادخر هناك فما تدخره هناك لن يضيع
{مَن ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا..(11)}الحديد.
لن يضيع إدخاراً تدخره لك عند من لا يضيع عنده الأجر إن الله لا يضيع اجر من أحسن عملا.
هذه حقيقة التوكل
يا الله (ما أروع عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه حين رأى   أناسا من أهل اليمن خرجوا للسفر بلا رواحل وبلا زاد. فتعجب منه عمر وقال   من أنتم قالوا نحن متوكلون على الله فقال عمر بل انتم المتواكلون إن   المتوكل على الله من ألقى الحب في الأرض وتوكل على الله). رواه ابن أبي الدنيا بسند صحيح.
هذا فهم عمر المتوكل هو الذي يحرث ويبذر ويرعى ويأخذ بأسباب الإنتاج وهو معلق القلب بالله سبحانه وتعالى.
يسألني كثير من شبابنا لماذا تأخرت الأمة وتقدم الغرب؟
أقول لأن الغرب أخذ بأسباب التقدم فتقدم لأن الله رب الكافر والمؤمن على السواء
لا تتوهم أن محمد حسان لو زرع مثلا بذرة أو حبة أرز هنا على المنبر في مسجد   نتكلم فيه عن الله وعن رسوله وأجي كل يوم أقول للإمام تعال واده قزازة  مية  معدنية واقرأ جنبها جزء من القرآن والله ما هي مطلعة دي هتموت تاني  يوم
ازاي الكلام ده لأنك لم تأخذ بالسبب مع انك بتسقيها مية معدنية وبتقرأ جنبها جزء من القرآن.
هذا خلل هذا سوء فهم لسنن الله الكونية التي أودعها كونه
لو أن رجلا كافراً اخذ حبة القمح دي أو الأرز وزرعها في تربتها زوفي بيئتها   واعتنى وأخذ بكل أسباب النمو ستنمو وستثمر وستعطيه الإنتاج وهو كافر.
لماذا؟ لأن الله رب الكافر والمؤمن على السواء
الرب كما قال العلامة الألوسي: (الرب هو الخالق ابتداء والمربي غذاء والغافر انتهاء)
لا يمنع الرزق عن الكافر في الدنيا لكفره ولا يمنح الرزق للمؤمن إذا لم يأخذ بأسباب الرزق
لابد أن نعيي هذه السنن لابد من أن نعمل
[لو أنكم توكلون على الله حق توكله].
قيل لحاتم الأصم يا حاتم بما حققت التوكل؟
قال: بأربع خصال علمت بأن رزقي لا يأخذه غيري فاطمئن   قلبي وعلمت بأن عملي لا يتقنه غيري فاشتغلت به وعلمت أن الله مطلع علي   فاستحييت أن يراني على معصية وعلمت أن الموت ينتظرني فأعدت الزاد للقاء   الله.
فقال له رجل: فمن أين تأكل يا حاتم؟
فقال حاتم: {وَلِلَّهِ خَزَائِنُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلَكِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لا يَفْقَهُونَ..(7)}المنافقين.
إي والله
{وَمَا مِن دَابَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلاَّ عَلَى اللَّهِ   رِزْقُهَا وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَه  َا كُلٌّ فِي كِتَابٍ   مُّبِينٍ(6)}.هود
{وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُونِ(56)}الذاريات.
{مَا أُرِيدُ مِنْهُم مِّن رِّزْقٍ وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَن يُطْعِمُونِ(57) إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الرَّزَّاقُ ذُو الْقُوَّةِ الْمَتِينُ(58)}الذاريات.
{وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُواْ وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِم بَرَكَاتٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاء وَالأَرْضِ (96)}الأعراف.
{فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ   غَفَّارًا(10) يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا(11)   وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ   وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا (12) مَّا لَكُمْ لا تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ   وَقَارًا (13)} نوح
يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في مسند أحمد وقد صحح الحديث العلامة أحمد   شاكر لأنني أعلم أن هناك من أهل العلم من ضعف الإسناد ومدار تضعيف من ضعف   الحديث على الحكم بن مصعب فلم يوثقه إلا بن حبان يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم:[من أكثر الاستغفار جعل الله له من كل هم فرجا ومن كل ضيق مخرجا ورزقه من حيث لا يحتسب].
وقد قدمت الآية {فَقُلْتُ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ   إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّارًا(10) يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاء عَلَيْكُم مِّدْرَارًا(11)   وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ   وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَارًا (12) مَّا لَكُمْ لا تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ   وَقَارًا (13)} نوح.
واسمع مني هذا الحديث الجميل الذي يملأ القلوب المؤمنة بالطمأنينة والثقة.
يقول ربنا جل وعلا في الحديث القدسي الذي رواه ابن ماجه والترمذي من حديث   أبي هريرة بسند صححه الألباني أن الحبيب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: [قال الله تعالى: يا ابن آدم]
أصغ السمع واحضر القلب..
الله ينادي عليك!
[يا ابن آدم تفرغ لعبادتي أملأ قلبك غنا وأملأ يديك رزقاً يا ابن آدم لا تباعد مني أملأ قلبك فقرا وأملأ يديك شغلَ]
مش كده أنت خالفت اللي أصلته يا مولانا؟
تقول: تفرغ لعبادتي..
هنسيب الشغل ولا ايه هنسيب الدنيا ونتفرغ لعبادة
ما إحنا ما فهمناش معنى العبادة على مراد الله ومراد رسوله
العبادة تسع الحياة كلها
فليس العبادة صلاة وصيام وزكاة وحج فحسب بل العبادة تشمل الحياة كلها
هي اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه فالتوحيد والصلاة والصيام والزكاة   والحج وبر الوالدين والإنفاق على الفقراء والمساكين والإحسان إلى الجار   والإحسان إلى الأصحاب والأصدقاء والجهاد في سبيل الله والدعوة إلى الله   ومعاونة المحتاجين والصدق في القول وفي العمل كل ذلك وغير ذلك من العبادة.
فلا ينبغي أن نقصر معنى العبادة على العبادات
العبادة أوسع مدلولا وأشمل معنى من أن تجتزئ في الصلاة والصيام والزكاة والعمرة والحج ومن ثم [تفرغ لعبادتي] أي جدد النية وفرغ قلبك لربك وأخلص النية في كل عمل تعمله للدين أو للدنيا
فنحن لا نفرق بين عمل للدين وبين عمل للدنيا ما صحت النية وما كان هذا العمل موافقاً لهدي سيد البرية.
تريد دليلاً على هذا التأصيل؟
خذ دليلاً في صحيح مسلم من حديث أبي ذر [جاء أناس للنبي   يقولون يا رسول الله ذهب أهل الدثور بالأجور يعني ذهب أصحاب الأموال   بالأجر كله يصلون كما نصلي ويصومون كما نصوم ويتصدقون بفضول أموالهم]أي بما زاد من أموالهم
[أمرتنا بالصلاة نحن الفقراء فسمع الأغنياء فصلى   الأغنياء معنا وأمرتنا بالصيام فصام الأغنياء معنا لكنهم سبقونا بالتصدق   بالأموال. فقال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام: أوليس الله قد جعل لكم ما   تتصدقون به؟ إن بكل تسبيحة صدقة وكل تهليلة صدقة وأمر بمعروف صدقة ونهي عن   منكر صدقة].
اسمع..
[وفي بضع أحدكم صدقة] البضع هو الجماع أو الفرج في لغتين للعرب.
[وفي بضع أحدكم صدقة. قالوا: يا رسول الله أيأتي أحدنا   شهوته فيكون له فيها أجر؟ قال: أرأيتم لو وضعها في الحرام أيكون عليه وزر؟   قالوا: نعم. قال: ولو وضعها في الحلال فله بها في اجر].
حتى وأنت في لحظات متعتك مع امرأتك
إن صححت النية فأنت في طاعة لرب البرية سبحانه
اسمع هذا الدعاء الجميل لنبينا الذي علمنا الجمع بين العمل للدين وللدنيا .
فقال:[اللهم اصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمة أمري وأصلح لي   دنياي التي فيها معاشي وأصلح لي آخرتي التي إليها معادي واجعل الحياة زيادة   لي في كل خير واجعل الموت راحة لي من كل شر].
اختم بهذا الحديث الجميل الذي رواه الإمام الترمذي وأبو داوود بسند صحيح من حديث عبد الله بن مسعود أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال
انتبه!!
قال الصادق:[من نزلت به فاقه]
والله لقد نزلت بنا الفاقه
[من نزلت به فاقه] أي حاجة
أليست لك حاجة..
أيها المريض أليست لك حاجة؟
ايها الفقير أليس لك حاجة؟
أيها المبتلى أليست لك حاجة؟
أيها المهموم أليست لك حاجة
أيها الخائف أليست لك حاجة؟
نزلت بنا الفاقه.. نزلت بنا الحاجة
اسمع..
[من نزلت به فاقة فأنزلها بالناس لم تسد فاقته]
مش هتطلب مصلحة والله ما هتطلب إلا إذا شاء الملك
من نزلت به فاقة فأنزلها بالناس لم تسد فاقته
اسمع البشرى
[ومن نزلت به فاقة فأنزلها بالله جل وعلا يوشك الله له برزق عاجلا أو آجل]
هل تصدق الصادق؟
انزل حوائجك بمن لا ترد عنده الحوائج
أنزل حوائجك بمن يقضي الحوائج
توكل عليه وفوض أمرك كله إليه وتبرأ من حولك وقولك وتخلص من رؤية نفسك   لنفسك وخذ بالأسباب وتوكل على الملك الوهاب وأنت على يقين بقوله:{وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ(3)}الطلاق.
وعلى ثقة في قوله:{أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ (36)}الزمر.
وفي قراءة:{أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِكَافٍ عَبْدَهُ (36)}الزمر.
بلى ورب الكعبة
من توكل على الله كفاه
ومن اعتصم به أغناه
ومن فوض إليه أمره هداه
أسأله جل علاه أن يذيقني وإياكم حلاوة التوكل عليه وبرد الثقة فيه ولذة اليقين فيه
إنه ولي ذلك ومولاه
أقول قولي هذا وأستغفر الله العظيم لي ولكم.





يتبع إن شاء الله  


*

----------


## صمت النبلاء

*الحمد  لله رب العالمين وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله ولي المتقين وأشهد أن سيدنا  محمد عبد الله ورسوله إمام الغر الميامين اللهم صلي وسلم وبارك عليه وعلى  آله وأصحابه أجمعين. ما  أحوجنا أن نرجع إلى الله عز وجل فو الله لن نبني أنفسنا ولن نبني أوطاننا  بالذنوب ولا بالعصيان ولا بالتشكيك ولا بسوء الظن ولا باتهام النيات ولا  باتهام الأعمال  فأنا لا زلت أرى الشعار الذي يرفعه شعب مصر الشعب يريد إسقاط الشعب الكل يشكك في الكل وكأنه لا يوجد في بلدنا الآن الشرفاء ولا حولا ولا قوة إلا بالله فلنتخلى عن هذه اللهجة ولنرجع إلى الله جل وعلا. ولنعلم  يقيناً أن صدق التوكل عليه منجاة لنا في الدنيا والآخرة بالمفهوم الذي  أصلته وهو معتقد أهل السنة أن نعلق قلوبنا بربنا تبارك وتعالى وأن نتبرأ من  حولنا وقولنا مع  الأخذ بأسباب الإبداع والإنتاج والعمل في كل ميدان من  ميادين الحياة قال ربنا جل علاه:{وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجًا..(2) وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ..(3)}الطلاق. قال جل وعلا: {وَمَن يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْرًا..(4)}الطلاق. وقال نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم كما في سنن الترمذي بسند صحيح من حديث أنس:[من  كانت الآخرة همه جعل الله غناه في قلبه وجمع عليه شمله وأتته الدنيا وهي  راغمة ومن كانت الدنيا همه جعل الله فقره بين عينيه وفرق عليه شمله ولم  يأتيه من الدنيا إلا ما قُدر له] اللهم إني أسألك أن ترزقنا صدق التوكل عليك اللهم  إنا نبرأ من الثقة إلا بك ومن الأمل إلا فيك ومن التسليم إلا لك ومن  التفويض إلا إليك ومن التوكل إلا عليك ومن الذل إلا في طاعتك ومن الرهبة  إلا لجلالك العظيم  اللهم تتابع برك وتواصل فضلك اللهم لا تحرمنا فضلك ولا تقطع عنا برك يا أرحم الراحمين  اللهم اجعل مصر في كنفك وأمانك  الله اغني مصر بحلالك عن حرامك واغننا يا رب بحلالك عن حرامك وبفضلك عن من سواك  اللهم احفظ مصر من الفتن ما ظهر منها وما بطن اللهم ولي أمور مصر خيارها ولا تولي أمور مصر شرارها اللهم ارفع مقتك وغضبك عنا ولا تؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا اللهم طهر قلوبنا وطهر ألسنتنا وطهر أعيننا وطهر جوارحنا يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم وحد صفنا وألف بين قلوبنا وأصلح ذات بيننا برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم استر نسائنا واحفظ شبابنا وربي لنا أولادنا اللهم احقن دمائنا واحقن دماء المسلمين في سوريا ونجهم من الظلم والظالمين برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين اللهم انزل على مصر من رحماتك وبركاتك وسائر بلاد المسلمين  هذا وما كان من توفيقٍ فمن الله وحده وما كان من خطأ أو سهو أو نسيان فمني ومن الشيطان  وأعوذ بالله أن أكون جسراً تعبرون عليه إلى الجنة ويرمى به في جهنم ثم أعوذ بالله أن أذكركم به وأنساه *

----------

